# Best place to sell used Canon gear?



## pulseimages (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to be stepping up to the Canon 6D around Christmas and I need to sell one of my 40D bodies, 40D battery grip and Canon 430EZ flash.

B&H will give $145 for the 40D Body, KEH will give $148.75 or should I try to sell it on Craigslist?

Thank you.


----------



## dirtcastle (Nov 13, 2013)

I feel like it always makes sense to try first on craigslist. On CL, it doesn't cost anything to list, you get to deal with someone face-to-face, no deal happens unless both parties are satisfied, and there's no risk of negative feedback.

As I see it, the only two downsides of CL are possible security issues (meet inside a public place) and you might get more online if you live in a small market.

I just sold a 5D2 via CL and it went smoothly and I got the price I wanted within a few hours of listing it.


----------



## BL (Nov 13, 2013)

CL i've found will fetch me a more dollars than say eBay, but i've grown weary of no shows and how long it's taken to find serious buyers at times.

i've found the best way to sell used gear is asking friends who may know of friends looking for used gear, whether that's for entry level stuff or parts of a pro kit.

you can always throw it up on your FB wall


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

I use CL exclusively. Maybe not so effective if you're not in a major urban area, or if you're in a hurry. I've never had a no-show (but plenty of email looky-loos and a few 'can you send the lens to Nigeria' obvious scams).


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 13, 2013)

on dslr-forum.de and ebay.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 13, 2013)

If you try to sell on CL, make it a fair price. Some people try to get $400 for a Canon XS... and that just isn't happening. 

I also sell things on Amazon. They take an 8 percent commission, but that seems fair.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 13, 2013)

I sold my nifty fifty via the office notice board. People are more keen to buy from a known face than by taking a chance on eBay or other websites.

I set the price midway between Calumet trade in price and their 2nd hand retail price, that resulted in a quick sale. I was also able to lend the lens overnight to someone I had enough trust in, that tends to overcome any indecision in the buyer.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use CL exclusively. Maybe not so effective if you're not in a major urban area, or if you're in a hurry. I've never had a no-show (but plenty of email looky-loos and a few 'can you send the lens to Nigeria' obvious scams).


Come on! ... offers from Nigeria are very famous and "highly" *trustworthy, especially those that offer some dead/missing man's wealth into our bank accounts ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use CL exclusively. Maybe not so effective if you're not in a major urban area, or if you're in a hurry. I've never had a no-show (but plenty of email looky-loos and a few 'can you send the lens to Nigeria' obvious scams).
> ...



I got a call from someone today at my work phone claiming to be from publishers clearing house. evidently i won a Mercedes and a cash award.

the CEO called himself.. strange how he couldn't really speak English.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 13, 2013)

Have a look on Ebay to gauge how much things are going for (or at least how much people are prepared to pay). $145 for 40D in UK terms is unbeievably cheap - more like $300-400 over here.

It'll give you an idea of a realistic price you can charge on Craigslist, eBay or whatever.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 13, 2013)

Unless you live in a big city, I guess, I'd recommend eBay over CL... Even after fees and shipping I feel like I make more there than CL. I live in atlanta.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


So did you get the Mercedes and the cash award? ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



I didn't. I really wish they would call back because I seriously could use some ass warmers in my car seat.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd say that you could get on the order of $250 - $300 on Craigslist, depending on the condition, and maybe a little more for original box with CD's manuals, and genuine Canon battery.

You can check the number of shutter actuations too, low actuations will sell it faster.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 4, 2013)

pulseimages said:


> Going to be stepping up to the Canon 6D around Christmas and I need to sell one of my 40D bodies, 40D battery grip and Canon 430EZ flash.
> 
> B&H will give $145 for the 40D Body, KEH will give $148.75 or should I try to sell it on Craigslist?
> 
> Thank you.



Craigslist first (if you can find buyers), since there's no fee. Then Amazon marketplace, then Ebay.


----------



## pulseimages (Dec 4, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> pulseimages said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be stepping up to the Canon 6D around Christmas and I need to sell one of my 40D bodies, 40D battery grip and Canon 430EZ flash.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have not tried CL but eBay amd Amazon had worked fine with me. I prefer to be in the safe side.


----------



## drjlo (Dec 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use CL exclusively. Maybe not so effective if you're not in a major urban area, or if you're in a hurry. I've never had a no-show (but plenty of email looky-loos and a few 'can you send the lens to Nigeria' obvious scams).



You have been lucky. I once had a "buyer" on CL who sounded like a normal human being on the phone who lived far and wanted to meet at a Starbuck's half-way, with cash price already agreed upon. It was a half-hour drive there, then another 45 minutes wasted waiting, with another half hour drive back. No answer on phones, via CL, etc. 

There have been multiple jokers of various ilk on CL I've run into over the years, and yeah, you probably can get more money than via ebay, but one can waste quite a bit of time in between. :'(


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 4, 2013)

I, too, use Craigslist a lot, both to buy and sell. Yes, it can be a waste of times on the smaller items. But, I live less than an hour outside a major city, so I can often set up several appointments on one of my less busy days. I'll usually come home with a bit more money than I started with as well as have made a few new friends.


e17paul said:


> I set the price midway between Calumet trade in price and their 2nd hand retail price, that resulted in a quick sale.


That's an excellent suggestion about pricing and one I try to apply, a win-win for both buyer and seller.


----------



## Methodical (Dec 5, 2013)

POTN and Fred Miranda. I've only sold 2x tc on craiglist.


----------

